# Binkie has gone to the Bridge : (



## JimD (Jul 6, 2011)

Binkie is gone.

My silly little girl has gone to the Bridge.

I'm still numb.

She was diagnosed with cancer last week. I knew it was only a matter of time.
She seemed to respond well to the meds that the vet gave her. Her appetite improved. She even found the energy to do some "Binkie 500" laps around her cage....and we got to play a few more games of "peek-a-boo".

I got up early on the 4th of July to give her a nebulizer treatment.
She was weak and was having problems standing up.
When I went to put her in the chamber, she had a seizure and died in my arms.

I laid her to rest next to the garden in our back yard.
She's next to S'more and Chippy.

Binky free little girl.
Tiny will show you the way.
Buck will take care of you.
And S'more and Chippy will stay by your side.

We'll see you on the other side, sweety.
Daddy loves you.

:cry4:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2011)

Jim 

I'm so sorry you lost your Binkie.:bunnyangel: You had that extra week with her and she with you.

She is now running Pain Free with all her friends at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free Sweetheart.

Hugs:hug1

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

This has to be one of the hardest things we do, releasing those that we love. Our hearts go out to you . Someday she will be waiting for you, doing binkies as you walk up that path to meet her and the others. God bless.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2011)

:bunnyangel: Jim, we're so sorry you lost your little Binkie. It's never easy saying goodbye, even when you know it's coming. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you, and Mrs. JimD....praying for comfort in this time of mourning. I'm sure Binkie is living up to her name, and is pain-free, waiting for you!ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Jim - it was so hard to read in your post in the infirmary about Binky's passing....now to read more about it just hurts so much.

I hate to say this - but when Jar Jar passed last night - one of the things that comforted me was that he would be with Tiny and your rabbits that you've lost and other forum bunnies that I've loved and the forum has lost over the years....from so many people here.

I'm so sorry for your loss - but somehow - I try to picture our bunnies all binkying together at the bridge...


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss!
ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jim. I can't believe she went so quickly after being diagnosed. Many hugs.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jim.

Binky free, Binkie

:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2011)

This is so sad, Jim. 

I'm glad you were together when she passed, and that in her last days she had the energy to 'be herself'.

God Bless, little girl. We will miss you 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought I posted before, I guess it didn't 'take'. So sorry Jim.  With S'more, Chippy and now Binkie gone, it's just so sad. They were such a huge part of this forum.

I wish they could live forever. But they had good lives, we need to take comfort in that.

Condolences, hugs and nose pets to all. 


sas :sad:


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 7, 2011)

Jim: I am so sorry to hear that Binkie has passed on. BInkie is free of pain now and looking down upon you and your wife making sure that everything is okay with the both of you.

May you find comfort in knowing that Binkie is pain free and watching over you.


----------



## JimD (Jul 9, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/C5PRh1g0yBQ&feature=watch_response&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful song Jim.


----------



## Nela (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry Jim. She was much loved. I am glad she had you there by her side, every step of the way.

Binky free sweet girl.


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 11, 2011)

so sorry you lost your furry friend


----------



## JimD (Feb 26, 2012)

Coming here to wish you a belated Gotcha Day, Sweety....(2/7/2004)

I've been so busy that I forgot. I'm sorry.
I know you're looking in, and can tell that I'm so busy....and that you also understand.

Ask Buck for extra love and treats!!

Miss you so much!!

Daddy loves you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## LadyLuoma (Apr 6, 2012)

I am always late. However, I saw a picture of a bunny today that looked just like Binks and I started to cry. I don't know why I got so upset but all I want to do is come home and hug a bunny right now. I feel so terrible that I missed the last bit of all of their lives.


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2012)

Never too late Danielle!

Thanks for posting. 

Sometimes I think it would be better if I remembered all of the good parts of their lives.....and not to have been there when they crossed over.

Binkie was...well..."Binkie", until a week or so before she got so sick.
She could be "Chainsaw" one minute...and then the next minute she was the class clown running around with her blankie over her head.

The morning she passed, I was getting her ready for a nebulizer treatment....and she had a seizure and died in my arms.

I miss her....
....a lot.


----------

